# Day with the girls



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well today I was out with the girls since it was in the high 50s and I cleaned their barn.

While out there I snapped some pictures through out my time out there.

Luna, Sadie and Spirit









Sweet Pea checking in on me









Mom and daughter and Grandmom and granddaughter









Love this picture









Luna 









top to bottom
Sweet Pea, Ziva, Sadie, Angie, Spirit, Luna









left right
Spirit, Angie, Sadie, Luna, Ziva, Sweet Pea









I had a little fun while working


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a good day out with the Goaties! Nice pics of all of you..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...too cute.....thanks for sharing..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

We may have worn the same jeans today! You look better in them though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty girls! And love the last pic too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bleatinghearts said:


> We may have worn the same jeans today! You look better in them though.


they are Mudd jeans with flowers on the pocket. Ive had then for years they are now my barn jeans


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty, pretty girls! I absolutely  Luna's coat! 

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....I FOUND your pretty ladies!!!!

Ziva has really grown...she's like an exact twin to her mama!

Sadie has a really neat B/W pattern, I love it!!
Angie has grown too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadie is chocolate -- you mean Luna? Yeah I like her coloring. Im hoping she is pregnant to Deviant who is cou clair though 

Miss G is getting big and needs to get pregnant so she doesnt get fat  she seems to do ok on just grass hay so I think if I keep that up she will be ok for another pregnancy - heres hoping. She will never be a show doe but she is a favorite so she stays


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats who I meant...Luna, her pattern reminds me of a B/W bunny! GiGi looks like she has a nice deep/wide body.....and an easy keeper if she's doing good on grass hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she is on grass and alfalfa but she tends to go to the grass hay if its available.
My friend had major surgery so she was running real low on grass hay - she just now got some delivered so i need to go back over there tomorrow to get a couple bales for her. I ran out a few days ago so she is having a bit of a tough couple days but is hanging in there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's rare I think for a goat to have problems with alfalfa hay, GiGi is a unique little girl and I hope she stays good for you til she gets her grass hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I scrounged up some this mornign and tonight -- she still wants treats and lets me pet her so thats good. Whenever seh doesnt want either I know she is feeling sick even if she looks fine. 

I cant separate her because she wants to be with Sweet pea. So I thought of putting SP and Angie in the one pen but then Ziva is very upset. But the smaller pen doesnt have a shelter for 3 goats so in the end I just left things as they are since in jsut a couple days I will need the smaller pen for Sadie and kids and Ziva and kids. Once Ziva kids I may put SP and Angie in the back pen together since Ziva will occupied. Dont know....its such a delema with all these goats and their bonds they form with eachother. If only Angie didnt need to be on a stupid diet! :roll:


----------

